# Toy recommendation



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I would love any ideas for a toy we could get Mayzie to replicate and/or add to the fun she has digging in her toy box. Here's a link to a video that shows her play digging (the 3rd clip). It cracks me up to see her having so much fun! CarolG said Cubby likes to dig like this in his box, and since so many Havanese behaviors seem to be breed specific, I thought maybe someone else had found something fun. I thought maybe I could get her a play tunnel, but would that be something she could dig in, or would it just tear? Ideas welcomed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What about a dog-sized version of a kid's "ball bath"? I've seen a number of breeders use something similar with a kiddie pool and plastic balls. A lot of dogs love to jump in them and dig around in them. Many dogs love a sand box to dig in too, but you probably wouldn't want that in the house!!!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Not a toy recommendation but Loki loves his round bed. it is one with lip all the way around. When he runs zoomies, he jumps in and out, puts his treasures in it (stolen dish towels, shoes, his kongs, favorite toys), digs in it like crazy, and occasionally even sleeps in it. If it isn't in the place he likes he drags it back. 

Its not digging but he does really like the toys that have others inside to pull out - the log with squirrels, the bird house with birds, and the bee hive with bees. We have all of them. I put all the squirrels, birds, and bees back in before I go to work and he pulls them all out during the day. It takes a while to get them out so I know he is occupied. I also like that it makes him problem solve!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh Mayzie is so cute with her digging! Man is she a big girl compared to little Oreo...it's hard to believe they are almost the same age. We were introduced to a new toy last week by a Havanese owner friend. It is the Starmark treat dispensing Bob-A-Lot. Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : StarMark Bob-A-Lot Interactive Dog Toy, Small : Amazon.com From what you have said about Mayzie being food driven, I bet she'd love it. Oreo goes nuts over his! At first I thought I had made a mistake getting it because he was barking so much while he was playing with it. I realized that it was mainly out of frustration, and now that he has figured it out, the barking is mostly just when it has gotten empty and he wants MORE. I am now feeding him most of his meals in it since a snack runs out way too quickly! I made a little video of him playing with it.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

These are all great ideas! I will be on Amazon this afternoon for sure! I have given her the bones that you can screw treats onto, and those occupy her for a good 10 or 15 minutes. I will look for the ones that Loki likes, Barbara! I haven't seen those. I have a feeling I'm going to be trying out that ball pit too.

Yes, Mayzie is a big old girl. I weighed her in a very unofficial way, and she was 13.5 pounds! It is probably a bit less than that given the circumstances, but still, can't be too far off!


----------



## Olliepup (Jun 2, 2016)

Olive also loves the toys where she has to pull smaller toys out of. We have the squirrel / log, hedgehog / log, and reindeer / chimney. its never happened to Olive but I read in some reviews that some dogs might get their head stuck? Olive will almost stick her entire head in the toy to get the small ones out.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> These are all great ideas! I will be on Amazon this afternoon for sure! I have given her the bones that you can screw treats onto, and those occupy her for a good 10 or 15 minutes. I will look for the ones that Loki likes, Barbara! I haven't seen those. I have a feeling I'm going to be trying out that ball pit too.
> 
> Yes, Mayzie is a big old girl. I weighed her in a very unofficial way, and she was 13.5 pounds! It is probably a bit less than that given the circumstances, but still, can't be too far off!


Here's the toys on amazon:

Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Outward Hound Hide A Squirrel Dog Toy Plush Dog Squeaky Toy Puzzle, 7 Piece, Ginormous : Amazon.com


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That is a cute video! Looks like she has more fun with the toy container than the toys!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I think Oreo is the only one that hasn't really gotten into the squirrels and the log. He loves to fetch the squirrels when I throw them and play tug with them, but as far as him working to try to extract the squirrels from the log...not so much. Occasionally he will manage to "free" a squirrel by grabbing the log with his teeth and swinging it back and forth, but he never has gotten the hang of trying to pull the squirrels out.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Hava Novice said:


> I think Oreo is the only one that hasn't really gotten into the squirrels and the log. He loves to fetch the squirrels when I throw them and play tug with them, but as far as him working to try to extract the squirrels from the log...not so much. Occasionally he will manage to "free" a squirrel by grabbing the log with his teeth and swinging it back and forth, but he never has gotten the hang of trying to pull the squirrels out.


It took Loki awhile to figure it out,too. He has only recently started pulling the squirrels, bees and birds out of their respective homes.


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

I thought Rocky would love the log and squirrels. He did for about two days then he's not interested.
I'm still surprised but predicting what he'll like is always a guessing game.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow is not a great fan of the log and squirrels either. I inherited this set of toys from her prior owner. She'll play with the squirrels from time to time and will also run around and shake the log, but it's not her favorite.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

What size did you get? They have large, ginormous, jumbo, and junior! What odd sizes!!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

The log and squirrels are a big hit with our dogs. We have about 4 versions (from Zippy Paws) and every day I tuck a treat in each one and then the dogs dig their noses in the openings to get the treat. That usually peaks their interest in the squeaky aspect and they start chasing around the house with a squeeky critter in their mouths.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> What size did you get? They have large, ginormous, jumbo, and junior! What odd sizes!!


If you are referring to the log/squirrel I don't really know what size Willow has as it was given to us. The log is probably about the size of a bowling ball, maybe a little smaller and the squirrels are about the size of my fist.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> What size did you get? They have large, ginormous, jumbo, and junior! What odd sizes!!


I'm not home but I think we have a jumbo. But I don't think it really matters. Loki's very favorite toy is the Multi-pet Latex chicken. It is only 5 1/2" but he loves it. I do have to put it away occasionally because it is obnoxiously noisy.

Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Multipet's Mini Globken Latex Plush Filled Polka Dot Chicken Dog Toy, 5-1/2-Inch : Amazon.com

p.s. Loki looked like Mayzie digging last night. He dug in his bed for 10 minutes without stopping. He was growling and barking at it. I would love to know what he was thinking.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Love those videos and so cute to hear about what Loki does while you're at work, Barbara. Shama likes the squirrels in log that she just got for Christmas when she was almost 19 months old. We only see her digging like Mayzie in her "nest" within her ex pen. We're still planning to get a snuffle mat for Shama at some point to use both as a mental game and a training tool (the distraction before coming when called).


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> ...p.s. Loki looked like Mayzie digging last night. He dug in his bed for 10 minutes without stopping. He was growling and barking at it. I would love to know what he was thinking.


So true! So curious to know the things that are in their mind.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> We're still planning to get a snuffle mat for Shama at some point to use both as a mental game and a training tool (the distraction before coming when called).
> 
> How to Make a Snuffle Mat- Puzzle Game for Dogs - YouTube


I have never heard of a snuffle mat! Doesn't look hard to make even if one is not crafty (which I'm not). Looks like fun! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Love those videos and so cute to hear about what Loki does while you're at work, Barbara. Shama likes the squirrels in log that she just got for Christmas when she was almost 19 months old. We only see her digging like Mayzie in her "nest" within her ex pen. We're still planning to get a snuffle mat for Shama at some point to use both as a mental game and a training tool (the distraction before coming when called).
> 
> How to Make a Snuffle Mat- Puzzle Game for Dogs - YouTube


I am so going to make one of those snuffle mats for Mayzie! Mayzie still spends time in her ex-pen when I am knitting and need to keep her from chasing my yarn! A snuffle mat would be just the thing to keep her occupied for longer before she starts looking at me with those baleful eyes!


----------



## cpailet (Jul 6, 2017)

Moose loves the squirrels/log...but he also likes to hump it! 🙄 Anyone else's cutie acting amourous with the log??


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The link below contains a link to a video of Shama first receiving the squirrels in the log last Christmas. She will still play with the toy, but her favorite thing is when I put my hand in the empty log and attack her with it. I always keep the log low (i.e., on the ground), and she pounces on it. (She has not humped it, cpailet!)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/41-fun-photo-assignments/116641-christmas-photos.html


----------

